# Midi Sustain Pedal not Working in Logic Pro X



## Elian Music (Aug 8, 2021)

Hey every one

I recently purchased my first sustain pedal (Cherub Sustain Pedal) -- I use an Akai MPK261 midi keyboard

I plugged it into the dedicated socket (right most socket) and i fired up logic to try it out. It is not doing anything with Kontakt or Modartt Pianoteq 7

I see some people have the problem of reverse polarity, where the sustain is happening when the pedel is not pressed, but i have an entirely different situation where the pedal simply does nothing.

However, i believe it is sending midi information to logic because i was able to (by accident) route it to control the opening and closing of the controller assigments window. Everytime id press the pedal, the window would open up. So logic is picking up on some info from the pedal it seems


Help? Theres nothing about this online, and i read that the pedal should work fine and automatically out of the box. 

Cheers


----------



## Elian Music (Aug 8, 2021)

Nevermind. I tried the middle socket on the Akai MPK261 and it worked. Sorry i wasted your time -- the manual clearly said to put sustain pedals on the right most one.

Cheers. Leaving this here incase anyone else with an akai keyboard and the same pedal comes across this problem


----------

